# What's your opinion of this?



## debbie in seattle (Jul 8, 2017)

July 4 BBQ at the family property, probably 40 folks there.   One in-law (about 50+ or - ) and one 2nd cousin, perhaps in her early 20's, walk to a corner of the property and start smoking pot!    Granted it's legal out here,but still.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2017)

Well, it IS Seattle.....


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2017)

I think it stinks.  Unless they need it for medical reasons.

I have a good friend with cancer and he uses it to help offset the ravages of chemo therapy.

And I don't blame him.

Those girls are off to a bad start.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)

I suppose it's the new _normal, _but it wouldn't fly with me.

It reminds me of when we used to have family reunions at my grandmother's farm and the men would go out to one of the barns for a beer or two.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> July 4 BBQ at the family property, probably 40 folks there.   One in-law (about 50+ or - ) and one 2nd cousin, perhaps in her early 20's, walk to a corner of the property and start smoking pot!    Granted it's legal out here,but still.



Walking to a corner of the property to smoke a legal substance seems like a polite thing to do. I'd be more bothered by someone lighting up anything next to kids at a gathering.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 8, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> July 4 BBQ at the family property, probably 40 folks there.   One in-law (about 50+ or - ) and one 2nd cousin, perhaps in her early 20's, walk to a corner of the property and start smoking pot!    Granted it's legal out here,but still.



I do not take issue with it.  Being legal and all.  I can see ME being the older relative.   Would anyone take issue if they had lit up a couple Marlbouros??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm with Marie and Knight, I'd rather have them smoke a bowl than down a pint of whiskey, when they returned to the others they'd be much more pleasant to be around than with liquor.  At least they were considerate of others and walked off to the corner of the property.  I see no harm done.


----------



## IKE (Jul 8, 2017)

As long as they walked away from the crowd like they did it wouldn't bother me......I'd have had to say something though if they'd fired up a doobie around kids but they didn't.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 8, 2017)

I agree.  Why would it bother me if it wasn't in my face or around kids?  And they did go away from the group, and it's legal there, after all, so what's the big deal?  What's your objection?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, there were LOTS of little kids.    Reason I asked is I don't know how I feel about it, wanted some opinions.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2017)

I guess I'd let it go as long as they were away from children and the others. In my mind I can't imagine why they couldn't wait a few hours but then again I'm not hooked on things like that and don't even smoke cigarettes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2017)

If the kids weren't watching them smoke, I wouldn't worry about it.  I don't think using it or any drugs should be done in front of young children.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't see a problem here.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 8, 2017)

In my family the host would have asked them to leave even if it was legal in my state.  They could go elsewhere but not at any of our family reunions.  and if any of their close members did not like us telling them to leave then they could leave too.  Several of my family members are in law enforcement and see close up what it leads to. Just my opinion so don't jump on me for it.  We don't tolerate it and if its fine for yours, go for it!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 9, 2017)

I always have discussions with my husband concerning why people have to drink when the family gets together, do they dislike each other so much that they can't be around each other unless they're 'medicated'?    Guess I'll throw pot in that question too.


----------



## MaggieM (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't like it.  IMO they should have asked first because it was not their place they were at.  Also, if they get away with it once .. will they do it again and what consideration or lack of consideration will they show.  Give them an inch and they take a mile.  

Consider this ... sure they went to the corner to do it but ... if they were nudists and went to the corner of the property to get nude would that be ok?  If they were shooting up would that be ok?

Nobody should "assume" anything is ok to do unless they are on their own property and in that case you would have the option to remove yourself from that situation.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, it kind of depends. Were you serving beer or alcohol? If you weren't serving alcohol, I think that was in poor taste. If you were serving alcohol, then I think it would be acceptable in your state.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't see anything wrong with what they did either.


----------



## Iodine (Jul 10, 2017)

I think the kids, and no matter how young they are, need to learn that everyone isn't going to do everything exactly the way they or their parents do it.  No problem here unless some of the adults MAKE a problem.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't see a problem here.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 10, 2017)

Like MaggieM, I think they should have asked the host of the barbeque before doing anything..


----------



## Robusta (Jul 10, 2017)

I see no problem, happens at all of our get togethers. The ones that do get up and walk away from those that don't.  We also have beer, wine, and liquor on hand.

The beer and wine is accepted as readily as the pot ,but when someone goes for a shot,eyebrows are raised and questions are asked.it lead 

And I know you have your opinion Terry123,but what does it lead to, higher stock returns from Frito-Lay?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 10, 2017)

After having a hay meadow burned some years back by smoking after told not to I tell all that come here no smoking, I would have escorted them off my property instantly, no nothing no 2nd chances, GONE. My home my rules here, and any lip well leave faster.


----------



## Knight (Jul 10, 2017)

I've always enjoyed open ended threads that ask for opinions. 




The what if's & this happened to me pop up. Nothing to do with the original question but an interesting insight into how others think. A lot of unknown parts to this like how far away? Were the two related 50 + or - & a 20 something ? Any comments by the other attendees about the two? Any medical issues with the two? Children present that could inhale the smoke? 






I'll stick to my original opinion based on the limited info. Adults, that walked away from the group to smoke pot which is legal to do where they live.


----------



## dearimee (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok, it's wrong because it's an illegal drug and we're taught not to do drugs because they alter the brain, plus it's "smoking". Now all of a sudden it's legal and we're to change our minds about it completely. Not happening with us who have been trained to look down on it. So, our old rights and wrongs aren't going away so easily. All we can do is try to be logical and not emotional. I wish it wasn't smoking which was on the way out and now this comes along.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> July 4 BBQ at the family property, probably 40 folks there.   One in-law (about 50+ or - ) and one 2nd cousin, perhaps in her early 20's, walk to a corner of the property and start smoking pot!    Granted it's legal out here,but still.



Personally, I a) object to drugs, and b) don't want to be around 'stoned' individuals.  So, if I'd been in your position, I probably would have said "If you want to smoke pot, go home and do it."  

I've gotta add, though-  have you (or anyone else) noticed people have no problem objecting to cigarette smoking, yet think no one should object to pot smoking?  
Of course, if I were at someone else's home and nobody was smoking cigarettes, I wouldn't light one up without asking.  It's basic manners.


----------



## Knight (Aug 4, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> July 4 BBQ at the family property, probably 40 folks there.   One in-law (about 50+ or - ) and one 2nd cousin, perhaps in her early 20's, walk to a corner of the property and start smoking pot!    Granted it's legal out here,but still.



I don't want to guess so I'll ask. Do you know if those two adults asked the property owner if it was OK to separate themselves from the rest of the people and go smoke. Do you know if those two had a medical condition that smoking pot would relieve? 

Did any of the others attending complain? Did they interfer with the festivities taking place that day? Were both smoking pot or did one just light up a regular cigarette? Did anyone leave the gathering because they saw two adults off in the corner of the property doing something legal?


----------



## DaveA (Aug 20, 2017)

I can't help but sense that although some folks are "outraged', for lack of a better word, by someone smoking pot, in  front of kids:livid:,  some of these same folks can sit and swill down endless beer and other forms of alcohol, also in front of the kids, and think nothing of it.  Sort of puzzling considering the ravages that alcohol has had on many in our society.  Alcohol is just another (more familiar to older folks) mind altering drug.  Use 'em both or use none, but better not to be hypocritical about the subject, IMHO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

I think they should respect you and your wishes whatever they are.  I guess you need to decide how you feel about it.


----------

